# Tri-Cities Wine Festival



## Trevor7 (Sep 25, 2018)

Greetings,
From the heart of Pacific Northwest AVA comes the Tri-Cities Wine Festival.
Any folks heading this way?

40th Annual Tri-Cities Wine Festival
*November 10, 2018*
_*Three Rivers Convention Center
Kennewick, Washington *_
*7:00 to 10:00 PM*
*Doors open at 6:30 PM for Tri-Cities Wine Society members*

*Event includes:
Gala tasting of Northwest wines 
Awards* _presented from judged competition_
*Regional microbrews
Culinary showcase *
_with complimentary food 
provided by local restaurants and caterers_


*Silent auction*
_with proceeds benefiting 
the Society's education fund_

Ticket price includes all wine, food and beer​http://www.tricitieswinesociety.com/tri-cities-wine-festival.html


----------

